# Why aren't there more custom kernels (or ROMS) that enable USB Audio like Timur's USB Kernel/ROM for Nexus 7?



## pappy97 (Aug 7, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Just curious as I continue to pull my hair out because neither on my Nexus 10 or T-Mobile Note 2 (either stock or as it is now, currently running Jedi Master) can I plug in either of my USB DACs via USB OTG (Fiio E07k and Hifimediy Sabre) and use them without having to use the awful (for my purpose, which is not intended by the app developer) USB Audio Recorder Pro App. I just want to plug either of these DACs into my tablet or phone and enjoy music from regular music players.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Even worse is that Timur has a USB ROM/Kernel...for org Nexus 7 only. Any reason there isn't an Nexus 10 version (or other android devices) of this rom/kernel? I've asked around even on XDA and nobody knows of a rom/kernel combo that provides FULL USB Audio support for Nexus 10 (or T-Mobile Note 2) for that matter. From what I have learned on this very frustrating quest is that probably all it takes is enabling full USB audio support in the kernel. Obviously it can be done (Timur being the example), but it's driving me nuts that that there aren't kernels (and/or ROMS, but I suspect it's more a kernel issue) for other devices to enable this.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is there no interest in this functionality? Anybody care to discuss implementing this functionality in a Nexus 10 rom/kernel or T-Mobile Note 2 rom/kernel? I might be prepared to make it worth someone's while as it is driving me nuts and I've already tried Android 4.3 which is of no help and doesn't give me a lot of hope that this will be corrected by Google in Android 5.0.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks!! [/background]


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you spoke with Timur?


----------



## pappy97 (Aug 7, 2013)

b16 said:


> Have you spoke with Timur?


I posted something along these lines in the thread for his USB Kernel/ROM for Nexus 7, no response (and he's quite active in that thread).

I gather he's not interested (or able as in not having the devices) to do this on other devices, like other phones or Nexus 10 and I don't want to annoy Timur. Already read something about him not having time to try to do this on the new Nexus 7.

But if he can do it for Nexus 7, I'm guessing others can for other devices, but haven't because USB DAC's may not be as widespread as I'd like, but I know on headfi forums there are tons of people who would appreciate it, and like I said, I don't know how much people demand, but i would be willing to put some money where my mouth is.


----------



## Parpar (Jul 17, 2011)

I´ve also tried to find a Kernel/Rom for my Nexus 4 and Original Samsung Galaxy Note. Unfortunately I´ve not been able to finde one. I´ve also wrote to several developers but again no one answers.


----------



## Timur (Aug 7, 2012)

wrong thread


----------

